# Why can't my website be resolved in certain countries



## robbiecookie101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a problem with 1 of the websites that my company host where our website monitoring software (www.uptrends.com) keep reporting that the website is down.

When I check the site manually from my mobile phone / pc / laptop etc the site shows correctly but uptrends reports that a server in hannover, arnhem, beijing etc can't resolve the A record for the website and therefore fail.

I first thought that there may be a problem with the uptrends software however it is able to check other websites such as any other website that we host and all server respond ok.


Interestingly if I ask uptrends to check the website by IP address all servers respond with ok including the servers from hannover, arnhem, beijing etc.

Therefore I believe that there must be an issue with how our DNS is setup.

The website is https://lifecover.theaa.com and this uses a CNAME record which resolves to aalife.opal-uk.com this then uses a CNAME record and resolves to aalife.opaluk.com which resolves to our ip address 86.110.136.39.

I've run manual tests from the problem servers and they are able to perform an nslookup and they do resolve the correct IP address so i'm not sure what is wrong?

Every time the server reports the failure I can see it hit our firewall so it does look like they are resolving the correct ip address.

Any help with this would be much appreciated.


Thanks
Robbie


----------



## robbiecookie101 (Aug 23, 2011)

further to this uptrends.com have changed the problem servers to use googles DNS after this they are able to resolve the website and we no longer receive the down errors.

My next question is why can't there ISP's DNS resolve my site?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

That's definitely a weird situation. Sounds like there's something screwy with your previous DNS servers.


----------

